# Choosing the way of creating RAID-1. Need advise.



## b2bf (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi, everyone!
I've got a Pentium 4 PC as a server. 
It doesn't support SATA disk itself. So, I've bought PCI Controller card by STLab, model A-224 (PCI SATA4 channel (2P+4P) with RAID card).

I can either setup RAID using BIOS of the card or not -- during FreeBSD installation I see both of these disk (as ad4 & ad6). That is why I decided that it is a soft-raid adapter. And I suppose that I need to setup a software RAID.

The questions are: what way to choose (atacontrol, or gmirror, or smth else)? And why? And whether setup RAID in BIOS of the card or not? And why?


----------



## vermaden (Jun 23, 2010)

Check this, by that method You may create RAID1 with *gmirror* during installation process:
http://daemonforums.org/showthread.php?t=4200

I would go for *gmirror* since its well tested, I would not trust a 'soft' raid card.


----------

